# Support for Single Dads?



## JulioJones11 (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife walked out on me and the kids (6 and 4). I filed for custody and she signed off on it.

I am having a hard time to find a single parent's group. There's nothing out there especially for me, and I don't care if I have to listen to bitter ex-wives about their lazy husbands. I'm in the same situation as they were.

Any ideas on where to look? My church had a group but it disbanded after the others moved on and wont have a meeting until December.

I don't want to get into the details on why she left. Actually I don't know. I was a great husband and father to her. Never did drugs, never hit her... she said she was unhappy and was gone.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

You can vent here. I have a ton of respect for men that step up to the plate. Being a single parent is never easy, be you a man or woman. Hats off to you!!!!


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with the above poster, this in itself is a support group. Although I understand the desire of a physical group. Have you checking with a counceling service, they might have info about a group. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## JulioJones11 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been looking at churches, but haven't found anything. I'm from somewhat of a large city. My family is far away, so I haven't had much help. I just have bad days like today where I'm overwhelmed. It can't be any different from moms when their husbands leave them.

I may look into some counseling, I just feel like I just need to "man" up since they're my children and it's the reality of everything.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

You hit the jack pot on custody. I am fighting hard for my kids. I know it is hard to lose the woman of your dreams but the positives are right in front of you. Your kids! My wife has started to get more involved again before trial having the kids over night etc. My kids ask questions about mom and even mentioned how she wasn't part of our family anymore because she doesn't live with us. It is all I can do just to hold back my tears at times but I keep it together and explain the best I can to my little ones as I'm sure you will too.

Hold together and feel free to post often. You are a lot luckier than most.


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

Have you tried contacting a group of single moms and seeing if you would could join? I'm asking because it might be that the name is just a name and you'd be welcome --- after all, you are dealing with many of the same issues. The only problem I can see is that because you are a guy, it might be that women would worry that the dynamics of the group would change because single eligible women + single eligible man can = new relationship/ upheaval in the group.


----------

